# Almost recovered?



## Zekeeeeee (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure what to think if you're on the road to recovery? The thing it's me is that I can go out and socialize or what not but then I get episodes, I come to the realization, but I can still continue, it just feels unreal. For example I go to the store or anywhere really and it feels very unfamiliar, I dont know why, well I do know but I always seem to forget it's because of my dp/dr, is that normal? But I'm getting a little bit more familiar or not so scared of people, I don't know if that makes sense. But sometimes I feel like I want it to happen, like I'm feeling okay but I get anxious about when it's going to hit me, so idk if its me? Then I think it is just me but that doesn't help, so I really don't know what to think. Sorry if this was in the wrong place


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Zekeeeeee said:


> But I'm getting a little bit more familiar or not so scared of people, I don't know if that makes sense.


Here I think it relies on your perspective - do you feel you're handling your Depersonalization better?

Take that bit of familiarity as a step in the right direction. Don't limit yourself or try to think your way out of it, just enjoy that you have these fleeting moments and continue to work on recovery. Many people end up taking a couple steps back when having these healthy experiences by thinking themselves out of it. If you feel good with that bit of familiarity and you're wanting that to happen more, try not to think your way out of the feeling and understand that you'll have more of those feelings in the future, so long as you don't let your anxiety take your train of thought.



Zekeeeeee said:


> But sometimes I feel like I want it to happen, like I'm feeling okay but I get anxious about when it's going to hit me, so idk if its me?


You're probably anticipating it happening and, instead of feeling the anxiety of when or where it'll happen, you want it to just happen then so that you don't have to wait. Recovery can be a tricky thing sometimes, as people get the notion that every healthy and positive thing in their life needs to be dominated by Depersonalization because they don't want to get their hopes up that they'll recover. However, it's a process and relapses are bound to happen, which is completely okay. You need to take this familiar feeling you had and feel good about it, don't force your unreality to come back. Just think of it as a step in the right direction instead of a full recovery; this stuff won't happen overnight.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Zekeeeeee said:


> The thing it's me is that I can go out and socialize or what not but then I get episodes, I come to the realization, but I can still continue, it just feels unreal.


The key word here is *just*. By continuing, you are empowering yourself by not letting DPDR control your interactions. That sounds conducive to recovery to me


----------



## Zekeeeeee (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't know, I get episodes still, is that normal? And I feel nauseous and dizzy is that normal too?


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Its up to you.. Did you feel like that before you had anxiety /dp?


----------



## Zekeeeeee (Feb 3, 2015)

No I didnt :3


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

well then i'd say that you have a ways still to go in recovery. you will know your recovered when you don't even feel like asking those types of questions.  Keep workin on it!


----------

